# Atlanta Area Haunters Get Together September 13, 2014



## Col. Fryght

The 13th will soon be here. I hope there is a good turnout. I like the idea of getting addresses for those that are comfortable with giving them out at the meeting. I hope that some of ya'll are more ambitious than me and will have stuff out the weekend before. I will have some stuff out, but living on a cul-de-sac, decorating for drive-by traffic would be a waste.


----------



## foolishmortal42

September is finally here. Halloween is just around the corner and it is now officially build season. Get into the spirit by meeting up with your fellow Atlanta Haunters. Share pictures of your haunt, discuss your haunt build plans and share ideas on how you plan to wow the TOTs this year. New and experienced haunters are welcome.

The meet up is next Saturday, September 13 from 2 to 4 PM at Chilis (4111 Roswell Rd, Marietta, GA 30062). Please PM me if you are planning to attend or want more info. When you get to Chilis ask for Rob. 

I look forward to seeing you on Saturday!

Foolishmortal42


----------



## foolishmortal42

The Atlanta Area Haunters Meet Up is today (Saturday, September 13) from 2 to 4 PM at Chilis (4111 Roswell Rd, Marietta, GA 30062). When you get to Chilis ask for Rob. I will be the middle aged guy wearing a black Disney Haunted Mansion T-shirt.  I look forward to seeing you today.

Foolishmortal42


----------



## krnlmustrd

Thanks again, Rob for organizing a great meet up. 
Here is a link to that bottomless pit with scare tutorial I mentioned: http://usersites.horrorfind.com/home/halloween/csolsen/pit2007.html


----------



## krnlmustrd

Also, this is the video for the window projection I "like". 
http://youtu.be/EkoFcXeGN0c


----------



## foolishmortal42

Krnlmustrd,

Thanks for coming out yesterday. I really enjoyed meeting you and seeing pics of your great yard haunt. Thanks for posting links to the endless mind shaft and the projection video. They are very cool. 

Best,

Foolishmortal42


----------



## Col. Fryght

I am glad that I was able to make it. It just adds another layer to this hobby, when you have local people you can actually meet and shoot the breeze with about prop making. Plus, it helps energize me for this year's haunt build.


----------



## foolishmortal42

Col Fright,

Thanks for coming out yesterday. It was great getting to meet you and see your awesome haunt. Your new corn maze sounds really cool. It will be great to see how it turns out. I am sure it will be a hit with the TOTs. It was fun to talk to others with the Halloween bug.


----------

